# Spouse VISA with Business Rights



## BenjaminS (Feb 23, 2015)

Hello!

Does anyone know if there are any restrictions on how many businesses one can be a director of on a Spouse VISA with Business rights? My VISA says I can live with 'spouse name' and own 'company name'. Does that mean I can't create another company and be a director of that company too? 

Googling doesn't return much information about this query. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------

